# Allgemeine Java Web Service Frage



## Guest (5. Jan 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte einmal eine allgemeine Frage bezüglich Web Services in die Runde werfen. Ich hoffe dies ist die passenste Kategorie, in eine andere mochte ich das Thema nämlich nicht zuordnen. Generell interessiert mich erst einmal:

*Was zur Hölle ist ein Web Service?*

Ich kann mir darunter nämlich nicht wirklich viel vorstellen? Kann man sowas bspw. in seine fertige Java Desktop Anwendung einbauen um auf sie per Web Browser zuzugreifen und irgendwelche lustigen anzustellen? Etwas anderes fällt mir dazu nämlich nicht ein. Für alles weitere gibt es ja bereits Application Server die dann meist den Tomc@t integriert haben. Servlets und JSPs sind mir schon sehr geläufig, damit habe ich schon einiges angestellt. Der Begriff Web Service ist aber in jedem Buch oder jeder Doku die ich mir zu dem Thema zu Gemüte geführt habe nicht gefallen. Bitte um Aufklärung.

Freundliche Grüße, blacksheep


----------



## The_S (5. Jan 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Web_Service

Oder ist dir das zu allgemein?


----------



## blacksheep (5. Jan 2007)

Jap, das ist mir viel zu allgemein. Das war auch meine erste Idee. Ist ja auch nicht schwer zu verstehen. Aber es ist so unspezifisch und lau formuliert. Eine Anwendung die den Dienst bereit stellt. Was soll das für eine Anwendung sein? Generell interessiert es micht ob ich jede Java Anwendung die ich schreibe, bspw. eine Benutzerverwaltung die mit Derby auf dem Desktop laufen würde, mit einem Web Service versehen kann, so das man das Programm entfernt erreicht und seine Funktionen nutzen kann. Irgendwelche konkreten Beispiele wären willkommen.

Freundliche Grüße, blacksheep


----------



## Rolando80 (5. Jan 2007)

ich weiß zwar nicht was Derby ist, aber im Prinzip kannst du jede Java-Anwendung auch als WebService verwenden:
du brauchst nur einen WebServer, Apache Axis, ClientKlassen die die Funktionen auf dem Server ansprechen, pro Sever-Klasse eine *.wsdd (fürs deployment) datei.

hier habe ich eine sehr gute beschreibung gefunden

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-soap-axis.htm


----------



## blacksheep (6. Jan 2007)

Vielen dank


----------

